# Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs old



## ded37

This is Angie:


























I spoke with Bev at the shelter and this is what I understand about Angie:

Angie is a 7 year old female GSD. Angie was surrendered to the CIO because she was not receiving proper care. It is believed that Angie has had and continues to have skin problems (e.g. flea allegery and perhaps demodex (not confirmed), which her former caretakers did not have property treated. 

FLSPCA has started her on Advantage and given her Ivermectin and there seems to be some improvement. 

Angie does know basic commands and adores humans. Her former caretakers said she is not good with small animals and does not like other female dogs.

Angie has her rabies and distemper shot and was also treated with drontal plus.

Bev told me Angie is not currently urgent. They are hoping to find a solid rescue to help her. If you believe you can help Angie, please contact Bev at the contact information below.!

Finger Lakes SPCA
Bath, NY
Shelter Phone
(607) 776 - 3039

Address
7315 State Route 54
Bath, NY 14810
[email protected]

Shelter Hours
Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday, & Saturday
11:00 AM - 4:00 PM

As of today, Angie is not yet listed on their site, nor Petfinder:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY96.html
http://www.fingerlakesspca.org/ http://www.fingerlakesspca.org/adopt.htm


----------



## ded37

Big Bump for Angie!

"Darcy:

Yes, Angie is still at our shelter, and we are very anxious to find her a home. She hasn't generated any interest from the public yet. Is there something else we can do to get her adopted?"


----------



## ded37

Bump for Angie!


----------



## ded37

I just received an email from Bev at the shelter. Angie is cage stressing!! She needs help. 

Mods. can her thread be moved to Urgent please?


----------



## GT

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1"Darcy:
> 
> Yes, Angie is still at our shelter, and we are very anxious to find her a home. *She hasn't generated any interest from the public yet. Is there something else we can do to get her adopted?"*


What a pretty girl!
I can't see Angie listed on their PF site, nor on the SPCA website... is there a reason she's not listed?


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I believe at this point they went her to go to rescue only. I will confirm with Bev though.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I just love her face!!


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Any word?


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

?

They want Angie to go to rescue or an experience adopter.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Poor girl, she might like other female dogs if she was taken care of.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Here's a bump for you girl. I am with you Kathy, I think this girl could be such a happy girl with proper care, bet she is so uncomfortable with her skin problems, poor thing.


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

An eval. by a qualified person might just be what Angie needs, especially to see her reaction with other dogs??


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Angie is now beyond urgent. She really needs help. I have contacted two local rescues but they are also full and I know that the shelter has contacted a local GSD rescue also.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I have asked Bev at the shelter for a new picture and updated temp information, will update as soon as I receive same.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Here is a new picture of Angie:










From email today:

"As for temperament, she absolutely does not like other female dogs, nor does she like cats at all. She likes interaction with people. She does not like the kennel and wants to be outdoors. She plays ball and knows some basic commands. Also, responds well to her name. She is not food possessive. We have not done our official temperament test as of yet. We are a very small shelter with too much on our plate, including the recent rescue of 85 horses which were starving and receiving no vet care. We need to find a place for Angie soon"!


----------



## TANDB

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

She looks good but the poor girl is going on two months in the shelter now. I feel the need to keep her at the top!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Two months is a long time in a kennel.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Let me know-I am not close to Bath, but closer than most and could go down there if you wanted me to, depending on their hours and my schedule. Is Susan T aware of her?


----------



## TANDB

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I know she is a hard case with not liking other girls but I feel the need to bump her up again!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## moei

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Still there, right?

I am considering going there-I have to get Kramer something different to eat until I can go to Rochester and there is a little shop in Bath that has good brands of kibble. So I could do two things at once.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Jean: I am calling Bev now. I will post shortly. Darcy


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Shelter Hours
Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday, & Saturday
11:00 AM - 4:00 PM


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Pics! Bath, NY Finger Lakes SPCA -Angelina 7 yrs o*

I went to the pet food store in Bath and got Kramer some mellower food until he gets his poops back in shape. While I was in the area, I stopped to see Angie, whose "real" name is Angelina. Which totally fits her. I also thought, oh wow, kind of like Angel-Nina.







That's another reason I went-Nina was 8 when I got her and gave me so much in the time she was with me, I'd like to see someone else get the same kind of friend with this girl. 

I am thinking I will post most of the pictures in a picture thread that I will link here, but will start with a couple of cuties. 

She is about 7 yo. They do not know if she's spayed, but will be before she leaves. She was a cruelty case-this is Southern Tier NY, a poverty pocket, so that she was confiscatable is pretty telling. I know that sounds kind of mean, but I am just using it to emphasize the lack of care. 

She is a very young 7 from outward appearances. Energetic, strong, playful. Of course she's been there 2-3 months so needs an outlet for that and is getting a high level of frustration being kenneled. 

The second thing I did after meeting her (first gave her a treat) was to lift her lips and look at her teeth and there was no problem. They left me out back in the exercise area alone with her. I of course am always suprised when I meet a normal dog with a good temperament. I think of what would happen if I put a stranger in the back yard with one of mine and so many things come to mind!







Touched her all over, even the hips and no problems. Did not touch the paws specifically, but she gave me her paw numerous times. Not shy! 

She did sit, down, high five with enthusiasm. Loves her ball. Loves the workers there-watches for them when they leave.







Extremely intelligent, very "GSD" in her ways. 

Has some attitude. WAS very interested in the cats, but I could see her not living with them maybe, but getting a good leave it for her ball or other high value item, using some positives and reinforcing with a negative if necessary once she learned it. 

I did not test her with other dogs. If I had brought my own leash (they have the ouch ones that burn your hands) and if I was feeling bold, I might have, but I was just enjoying her normalcy too much to spoil it. I have no idea if what they are seeing is due to the small spaces the dogs are confined to and frustration or if she really is DA. However, there is no law that says dogs are required to do community service with other dogs, go to stores, or things like that, so I (not being a trained evaluator) saw nothing else that would make her a bad choice for someone with GSD experience. 

In fact, she reminds me of Ilsa with a good temperament. So whereas I can say you have to watch Ilsa with cats, other dogs, and people who move...this dog I would say watch her with cats, dogs, and as far as I could see that's it. Again, not a trained evaluator. 

That's all I can think of-let me know if you have any questions. I'll edit and post more pictures later-right now we are outside and I need to play a bit with the pack! 

* Are all these people here to see me? * 









*Truly-so German Shepherd *


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Pics! Bath, NY Finger Lakes SPCA -Angelina 7 yrs o*

Picture thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=833364


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Pics! Bath, NY Finger Lakes SPCA -Angelina 7 yrs o*


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Pics! Bath, NY Finger Lakes SPCA -Angelina 7 y*

Bumping her official thread! 

I hope they will test her with a male dog soon b/c I'm sure your wonderful pics will generate some interest!


----------



## maxismom

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

So she has not been tested with males? She is a real beauty. I am interested in learning more about her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bumping Angelina!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump, any help for this beautiful dog?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

oh my gosh, just LOOK at that BEAUTIFUL face...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump!


----------



## daniella5574

Jean the photo's are GREAT!! She sure is gorgeous!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thanks, Danni! She is gorgeous. I don't know their policies or how much leeway I'd have (and would love to have a second set of eyes-and hands with me) but I would like to go back down there with hot dogs and a good lead and collar and see what I could do in terms of seeing how she responds to training and how that transfers to other animals. 

I was talking to a Malamute rescue person and they honestly could not understand what the problem was with her not getting along with other female dogs. They are just so used to doing rotations-and almost never let their dogs and fosters hang together-she said unless you feel like doing some stitching! So that is another thought. IF someone had the capability of doing safe rotations. I used to, no longer do as Kramer is too old to worry about making a mistake.


----------



## Strana1

She is just stunning!!! What a huge improvement since her August photos. Do we know how she is with kids? Has she been tested at all with male dogs?


----------



## ded37

Jean and I found a trusted evaler to go with Jean on Friday. So, hopefully we will know more after that.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Neither of us will have kids with us however.









But-I ran at her-you know that crazy run, and she didn't flinch. Jerked at her. And ran away from her and she was like...what else ya got? Chewing on her ball...

The person meeting me there has some nasty girls.







(hopefully she reads this and knows how much I like her dogs). My girls think they are tough...on our playground. But in reality, they are not.


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump for this beauty...


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## ded37

IF all works out tomorrow, Angelina will be visited by Jean and another rescue friend tomorrow afternoon for temp testing with dogs.


----------



## kathyb

Hope all goes well for Angelina.


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

We went down to see Angelina. Well, I went down, the other person up. Or over. Something! 

I need to get my thoughts together better and run them past the other person before I post them, but I have to say I LOVE this dog. 

I purposefully pushed her buttons and she was wonderful. She is incredibly bright, has a great ability to focus and has what in my mind are some nice drives. Yeah, prey included! 

She is the kind of dog who could be a friend, who would respond to you immediately. 

We did the look command, a little leave it, her sits and her downs!!! are fast. She likes hot dogs! 

She is reactive to dogs-but I have seen others at meet and greets at that level who have been worked with (or who are the personal dogs being brought by people looking to adopt another dog)-she's like a 7 year old puppy in terms of socializaton and manners with other animals-not with people though-she's a person in a dog suit. She is also terribly frustrated, and far too bright to be cooped up. 

I have more but I always do a summary in my mind when I meet a dog of what kind of home, but definitely no cats, a gooby male dog might work, no other females (although with some training and a different environment that could change-the same was said of Nina-though Nina was not as confident as this girl) a strong leader person, but not forceful, just smart and assertive, physically strong (she doesn't have great leash manners yet-but also has a lot of pent up energy), with a fenced yard who doesn't use the fence as a babysitter, who doesn't have the expectation that their dog has to be friends with other dogs. Not so much GSD experience as experience "rehabbing" a dog and interest in or knowledge of relationship stuff like Clothier. I remember doing home checks on people who had a history of owning GSDs, but I'd bring Bella in and they'd not know how to react to her-so yeah, maybe you've had 6 GSDs over 25 years, but you still need a no issues dog because they were normal.









I say this as someone with VERY little patience with dog-dog reactivity: I LOVE THIS DOG!

If I didn't have a senior senior, cats and five females...but if I didn't have that, I wouldn't have Jeanspackistan, soooo...but I think an experienced, careful foster (remember who I am-safety monitor neurotic girl) who can work a dog would have a BLAST with her. I think once she sees what you want, and you can get her to want that more than what she's used to...oh my...unlimited potential. 

I could be wrong (mandatory nervous disclaimer)!


----------



## maggs30

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWe went down to see Angelina. Well, I went down, the other person up. Or over. Something!
> 
> I need to get my thoughts together better and run them past the other person before I post them, but I have to say I LOVE this dog.
> 
> I purposefully pushed her buttons and she was wonderful. She is incredibly bright, has a great ability to focus and has what in my mind are some nice drives. Yeah, prey included!
> 
> She is the kind of dog who could be a friend, who would respond to you immediately.
> 
> We did the look command, a little leave it, her sits and her downs!!! are fast. She likes hot dogs!
> 
> She is reactive to dogs-but I have seen others at meet and greets at that level who have been worked with (or who are the personal dogs being brought by people looking to adopt another dog)-she's like a 7 year old puppy in terms of socializaton and manners with other animals-not with people though-she's a person in a dog suit. She is also terribly frustrated, and far too bright to be cooped up.
> 
> I have more but I always do a summary in my mind when I meet a dog of what kind of home, but definitely no cats, a gooby male dog might work, no other females (although with some training and a different environment that could change-the same was said of Nina-though Nina was not as confident as this girl) a strong leader person, but not forceful, just smart and assertive, physically strong (she doesn't have great leash manners yet-but also has a lot of pent up energy), with a fenced yard who doesn't use the fence as a babysitter, who doesn't have the expectation that their dog has to be friends with other dogs. Not so much GSD experience as experience "rehabbing" a dog and interest in or knowledge of relationship stuff like Clothier. I remember doing home checks on people who had a history of owning GSDs, but I'd bring Bella in and they'd not know how to react to her-so yeah, maybe you've had 6 GSDs over 25 years, but you still need a no issues dog because they were normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this as someone with VERY little patience with dog-dog reactivity: I LOVE THIS DOG!
> 
> If I didn't have a senior senior, cats and five females...but if I didn't have that, I wouldn't have Jeanspackistan, soooo...but I think an experienced, careful foster (remember who I am-safety monitor neurotic girl) who can work a dog would have a BLAST with her. I think once she sees what you want, and you can get her to want that more than what she's used to...oh my...unlimited potential.
> 
> I could be wrong (mandatory nervous disclaimer)!


Maybe with her drives and intelligence she could be a great working dog, she seems like she needs a job. Everyone knows though at an advanced age for humans or dogs they tend to not want the older ones though.







I'm thinking an ex- K9 cop that still has the love and wants a working dog to do agility or something with. Just kind of thinking out loud. That would be a great situation for her. To use her mind and her drives. Maybe ex-military too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

If they use positive, motivational relationship training!

I don't even think she needs someone with that background. She just needs someone who has had a real dog before, a thinking dog. She is way more stable than my dogs and the other person said she was like her own dogs. Just not someone who thinks dogs are "open up the box and play" kind of things.


----------



## TANDB

Jean, would you say, given that she appears to be so bidable, that her dog reactivity could be worked with with positive distraction? Do you get any sense that she would never be able to be in a home with other dogs of either sex? She's my kind of dog, I love dogs that are bidable yet have sass! I wish I was in the position to adopt right now, I certainly would not pass this girl up. It sounds like she'll definitely help to keep someone active and fit.


----------



## MatsiRed

Wow, Jean, you outdid yourself on this one. Shelter should really take advantage of your photos where she shines the best. I feel I have a much better sense of this dog since you posted photos and description. The paw photo is especially endearing and really shows off her beautiful coat.


----------



## ded37

HUGE BUMP FOR ANGIE! Does anyone have any ideas or know of a potential forever home that does not have dogs or would be willing to work with her based on the observations above. We are all trying hard for her.


----------



## ncgsdmom

Bump for Angie....


----------



## marksmom3

Another bump for Angie...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

TANDB-I was using hot dogs with her-and after a while they started to work. The test dog, a male, was nervous and barking. I should have used one of my dogs, truly, with the setup it would have been safe, because they (I don't think) would bark back, just ignore. I think that would have shut her up sooner.

I believe I have seen dogs who have been adopted, and brought back to meet and greets for socialization who were worse than her. Also dogs brought to meet and greets by potential adopters worse than her. One tried to bite my foster Katarina! Yeah...that didn't work out.


----------



## ncgsdmom

Bump for sweet Angie again.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I have found over the years that the New York seniors are the best looking seniors around. This one tops them all, BEAUTY AND BRAINS ALL IN ONE PACKAGE!


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump for Angie back to Page 1 -


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

BUMP FROM PAGE 3!!


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Up you go. Angelina is extremely urgent!!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

What is happening? Is the shelter full?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I checked in with Bev at the shelter and Angelina is on the Adoption Floor now, however, she is stressing more and more and barking (cage stress). It is Bev's opinion that she is turning off potential adopters. I believe these are potential adopters who are not experienced with intelligent, driven GSDs in a shelter environment, so probably not a great fit anyhow. However, the stressing is more and more.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

BUMP


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bumping Angie


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump!


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Thank you all for helping me keep Angie akn Angelina on the first page.

I am trying to work with Bev at the shelter to come up with ways to get the word out about her. I know the right home is out there for her, just having them find her is the key.

We are hoping to use Jean's beautiful pictures and I will be pleading with Donna for help too - she does beautiful work.


----------



## brt

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1Thank you all for helping me keep Angie akn Angelina on the first page.
> 
> I am trying to work with Bev at the shelter to come up with ways to get the word out about her. I know the right home is out there for her, just having them find her is the key.
> 
> We are hoping to use Jean's beautiful pictures and I will be pleading with Donna for help too - she does beautiful work.


Darcy I hope the perfect home for Angie is right around the corner. She's been waiting far too long.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bumping this pretty girl back up.


----------



## moei

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to page one, sweetie


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Another little bump for Angie.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

this girl has an absolutely incredibly beautiful face. and she looks so much better than she did when she first arrived on this board. bless your heart angelina, you beautiful girl, there just has to be someone out there who sees that sweet face and has room in their home and heart.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*








Deleted Double post.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*








Deleted Double post.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

SO sorry, computer was acting up last night, posted this THREE times, can mods remove???


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

anyone? she's been here so long and she needs









LOOK at that face (jean your picture by the tree is fantasmagoric!)


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back up you go miss sweet face.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

this beautiful, sweet faced girl needs some help.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

up you go sweet girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

and up you go again. i'm not understanding what's happening with this girl and why she's been here (urgent) for so long.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*










Anyone working on this poor baby?


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

What is the latest update with Angie?


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

No change.

Donna - do you think you might have time to prepare one of your special posters with a picture or two that Jean took? I am thinking of sending some to the shelter and posting some?

Darcy


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*



> Originally Posted By: Darcy1No change.
> 
> Donna - do you think you might have time to prepare one of your special posters with a picture or two that Jean took? I am thinking of sending some to the shelter and posting some?
> 
> Darcy


Darcy, is she courtesy listed on your website? Do you want a quick photo story like I do on my own dogs?


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Donna: Our webmaster just added our Courtesy Listing Page on Monday. I would love a quick photo story and then I can go from there. Thanks!!

PS. Our volunteers are aware of Angelina, as well as our Board of Directors, as they are in the dog world and business world, as I was/am hoping to reach others who might not normally see her. I will send them your photo story also.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

well i just cannot get the picture of that dear little face next to the tree out of my head. i can only help her with good thoughts and wishes for someone to come along soon.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Isn't she sweet? SO smart. Such a nice temperament. 

I am considering going down with one of my dogs if our other friend can meet me down there. 

I know my dogs won't react to her. At least Bella wouldn't. Bella will do a down if that is what I ask of her, without getting all freaked out about being submissive-she also has great calming signals. (watch her act like some kind of animal ). There is a fence-so they'd be in seperate runs-I could have Bella and the other person could have Angie. Anna would also be great as she is even MORE submissive to dogs than Bella, but I am afraid that it would stress her too much with the people. I could also bring Mariele, who is like a puppy, and is small-so different sized dogs to test on. Bruno-maybe-but he's kind of Napoleonish and if a dog barks at him, he enjoys barking back. But he's a male to test her with! 

So we'll see what I can get going here.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

thank you jean. she is so beautiful and apparently sweet too, i don't understand why no one is interested in her. maybe just this terrible economy like here in michigan?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

still wishing for good things for angie.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

oh miss sweet face, what is happening? has no one come for you yet, you are so very, very pretty.

can anyone help angie?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to the top girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*








please...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I think we are going down on Friday-not confirmed-but tenatively planned, me with at least two of my dogs who will LIKELY not react to her. I think it's a better test for Angie if the test dog is either large and dog submissive and willing to be quiet like my Bella (should be) and then thought I'd test her with a small special needs type dog that most dogs read as a puppy who should also not respond to a dog barking at her like Mariele. Let's hope my girls are up for it. 

Still not sure on bringing a male. Kramer would tell her bring it, sister! Some gals find Bruno almost painfully







irresistable and others think he looks like a snackpack! And poor Mario-not sure one of his first $14 car rides should be spent getting heckled since he hasn't had a lot of bad experiences with dogs, or many outings either. 

Hmmm...our other tester has a wonderful senior male...not sure if he is up for the ride or stress or not. But he is so great.


----------



## doggonefool

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Anxiously waiting for news on this girl...so far from CA


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

"Hi, my name is Angelina, nice to meet you."












"As you can see, I'm a GORGEOUS middle-aged female with the brainpower to match."












"But I'm withering away here in shelterland, longing to be discovered."











"Hoping my special someone reaches me, before it's too late."












"I have so many wonderful qualities to be proud of."











"Like the way I can handle a ball, for one!"











"But it's really no fun without someone to play with me."












"Well, like every rose has its thorns, I admit I've got mine too."












"You see, I'm not a very good sharer when it comes to other female dogs."











"Oh, and the feline species drives me nutty too (see, I told you I was smart)."












"But we all have our quirks, don't you too?"











"Wait, is that my special someone here to take me home?"











"Hello, my name is Angie, did you come here for ME?!"











"I guess those folks wanted a puppy. This is way too depressing, I'm dying here."











If you can help Angie, time is of the essence!

<span style="color: #660000">Contact:</span>

Finger Lakes SPCA
Bath, NY
Shelter Phone
<span style="color: #660000">(607) 776 - 3039</span>

7315 State Route 54
Bath, NY 14810
[email protected]

<span style="color: #660000">or email Darcy Drons:</span> 
[email protected]


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Thank you Donna. It is perfect and beautiful.


----------



## wsumner26

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Very beautiful and touching..







...someone please help this gorgeous girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*










i am too far away and can only help with some sort of sponsorship. please someone, help this girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

angie still needs


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

beautiful angie still needs







!


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

<span style="color: #3333FF">This poor girl is killing me...she must be extra special,as she shares a name with my daughter.







</span>


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

<span style="color: #3333FF">This poor girl is killing me...she must be extra special,as she shares a name with my daughter.







</span>


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

<span style="color: #3333FF">This poor girl is killing me...she must be extra special,as she shares a name with my daughter.







</span>


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

BUMP


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

can anyone help angie?


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I think if Angie was profiled on BDBH website, which is what I think Darcy had in mind when she asked me to do this, she'll reach a much broader audience. We've had some very good luck finding adopters/help through GSRNE website in terms of photo stories for hard to place dogs.

She's incredibly beautiful. Just the sideshot of her giving paw is a show stopper. I know she is going to steal somebody's heart out there, and it only takes ONE. If they can't find HER, then she needs to find THEM.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Yes, we are working on it and I have also sent it to the shelter in a colored PDF format.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

thanks so much...the pictures are wonderful and it sounds like at least there's a plan...


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

up you go girl...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

twelve pages in the thread, beautiful pictures...no help yet?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

another bump for angie. pretty girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

and another.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

just can't forget that sweet little face.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

is anything happening for miss sweet face angie?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I believe Bella, maybe Mariele, and I are going to take a drive down to meet with another person and Angie to see what happens tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## doggonefool

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Too bad there's no transport to California...I would take her in a second


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I'd drive the first leg to Erie, PA!









The shelter isn't opening today, but it was nice that they contacted Darcy. 

We are working on Plan B. 

Bella just breathed a sigh of relief she wouldn't have to ride for almost 2 hours round trip (she is a stressy girl in a car, panting the whole time). She's not off the hook yet though!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

i'd be overjoyed to sponsor an airline ticket to cali if airport transport was available and all references and home visit checked out a-ok. can't get her face outa my head. can't bring her home, five's my limit.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Going with plan B and meeting at the shelter @ 1:00 tomorrow. 

Any tips, thoughts, ideas?

Will bring tempting treats for Angie's distraction and my hopes that Bella will be a gentlelady.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

just hoping for the best for this pretty girl.


----------



## doggonefool

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I'd share costs; just know nothing about how it's done...







though I do have a one year old female husky...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

oh yea, you have to be so careful on very long distance adoptions. we all want to help so much, but always have to be aware of the realities of our situations.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Good luck tomorrow! Tell Bella I said to behave herself, please!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Eh...Bella was very good...and Angie enjoyed barking at her! I just feel like if she had a few weeks of training, she'd still not want to be around other dogs (I mean...come on, they are just dogs and she's a people) but she could learn to act appropriately. Particularly if she had something else more interesting, and was exercised til tired. 

Angie was a bit miffed by Bella's down (offered on her own) and Bella was tossing nice calming signals out, and that would make Angie pause like what the heck is with THAT one? 

Again this was all on leash so who knows what would happen off-if she would be one of those dogs who does better off lead than on. 

Regardless she's a solid dog, extremely intelligent, and a very young 7. I would not consider her a senior at all. If you asked me without knowing, I'd probably say she was about 4. She came right up to me all happy to get petted and talked to-she listens so well, unless she is also talking!









Very difficult to leave her there. Too many foster failures and Kramer (not complaining about them though) for me to take her.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

oh wow, i'll bet it was. going to the shelters is something i cannot do. whata heartbreaking picture. angie girl, if wishes were horses, you'd ride right on outa there...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

up you go again girl.


----------



## moei

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

That is a real heartbreaking photo.









I am too maxed out right now to take her.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

There's gotta be help for Angie somewhere!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

yes, cindy, i agree, it's just a matter of time. is there time? i'm unclear how much time angie has, just know she's been in the urgent section for a while now. i'm hoping if she's kept at the top that someone will fall in love with her, someone who can also offer her a place to go...unlike me and a few others here, who are just totally maxed out, but have fallen in love with that sweet face.

up you go girl.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Surely someone has room for Angie


----------



## tankgirl

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump for angie


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to the top girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*


----------



## tankgirl

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Bump for pretty Angie girl


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*








angie please...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

up you go girl. please keep angie in your good thoughts. there just has to be someone out there for her.


----------



## tankgirl

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

poor baby back here on 3, bump


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump to the top of the list


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to the top girl. there just has to be someone out there who has "room at the inn" for the girl with the sweet face.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

wishing for some help for angie.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

up again you go girl.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Poor beautiful baby. I guess her problem is that she is not good with other dogs. I currently have a foster like that and I do some shuffling to keep her separated. It is not that difficult although it is extra effort. A second one would be too much, otherwise I would take this baby in a heartbeat.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Her problem with other dogs might be able to be worked on, with some time she might be OK with others.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

A big bump up from page 3 for Angie...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

yes, i do the gate, crate and rotate gig myself. i wasn't sure exactly what it was that kept this girl from finding her forever home. there's just got to be someone out there for her. an only-dog home? someone must have just the right circumstances, they just have to see her and fall in love.


----------



## tankgirl

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump back form page 3...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

page 3? oh no, back up you go again girly-girl.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bumping Angie again


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

I think if someone had one or two dogs it would be easily doable!

I wouldn't bring her into a pack without a real good plan and system/time, but one or two other dogs would be way easier on her than the shelter. 

You know when we were there the second time, she watched this little dog in the yard next to the shelter-it was about 100 feet (?) away doing its potties and ignoring her. She was very quiet. I don't know if she was thinking prey or if she was just comfortable with a dog at that distance. But she was not barking at it at all. 

Systematic desensitization!!!! So many things could be done with her and she is so darned smart. Love her! I brought her a giant Cuz to play with and some joint treats.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

oh i hope someone can find a place for her, she sounds like such a wonderful girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to the top girl.


----------



## tankgirl

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

angie is waiting for someone to have "room at the inn".


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

up you go again girl. angie still needs help!


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

and the days go by...angie is waiting to be somebody's girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

and back to the top again, angie.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

still hoping for a rescue or forever home for angie.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

still hoping.


----------



## moei

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

bump


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Let us not allow that Angie ends up like Rocky!
These dogs don't handle the shelter environment well.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

yes, what a dear girl, she needs to be in a home situation. she has certainly come a long way since she was first posted here, and i confess, i'm not understanding why no one seems interested in her...is it just because she doesn't get along well with other animals? up you go again girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to the top angie.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

another bump for Angie


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to page 1 for angie.


----------



## kelso

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

She is a gorgeous girl


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

yes, she is beautiful with such a sweet face. just sitting in the shelter waiting...waiting...waiting...

there must be exactly the right forever family out there for her somewhere, they just have to find her...

i am so sad for her that it's taking this long...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

back to page 1 girl.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

oh pretty girl, you're back on page 2 again, up you go...is there anyone who can help this girl with the dear, sweet face?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Oh Angie. 

Why ya gotta be so talkative?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

up you go angie.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Poor girl. I hope she finds a home for Christmas.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

me too, i hope someone can help her soon...


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*



> Originally Posted By: Ilovealldogs I hope she finds a home for Christmas.


Me too!!!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

well another girl from this board with some issues appears to have found an angel to help her. can anyone help angie??? i SO HOPE something turns up for her.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

still hoping to hear good news for angie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

There are plans in the works for Angie. 

Good ones! Happy holiday ones! 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I am very grateful.


----------



## TANDB

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Wonderful news, just wonderful!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

that is such great news. goodspeed dear angie! thank you SO much to everyone who put these "plans" together!!!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

awesome!


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Yea for Angie!!!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

is angie's rescue a for sure yet?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*









Yes. 

I have to call the shelter tomorrow. 

I will pick her up Wednesday afternoon and take her to an appt. at my vet. She'll stay there overnight and get spayed Thursday am. If it turns out she's already been spayed, she'll stay there as a boarder until Saturday am because my house would be like Temptation Island to her-with dogs and cats all over! I'll visit her there and know they will give her some good attention. I am hoping she'll have a calf across the aisle from her kennel and not another dog!







(my vet office does both large and small animal and sometimes you see calves, goats, sheep, piggies in the dog kennels)

Then on Saturday she is on her way to a rescue in Maryland, where she will be loved and pampered.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

oh that is such incredibly good news!!! yippi-i-o-kai-aye!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

This is fantastic news. Thanks so much to everyone who stood by this dog and helped her get out of the shelter.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Great news Jean!!!!









Angelina will have a Merry Christmas!







</span>


----------



## ded37

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Only a few more hours to go and Jean will be picking Angelina up from the shelter and taking her to her vet's office!!

This has been a long haul for Angelina, but thanks to Bev and the Finger Lakes SPCA in Bath, NY (they are so happy and excited) who gave her time for people to work on the right solution, she will be in a loving foster home before the Holidays!

I know it seems crazy that Angelina had to wait to find rescue in Maryland - I just didn't have the right answer from a foster home standpoint. 

Jean made this all possible for Angie, along with a rescue friend, Susan, who made trips with Jean to visit Angie and get a better feel for her personality, and of course, the Maryland rescue - without you this would not be possible. Thank you for helping save a NY GSD!!

I am pretty certain







Jean will be updating us all later this evening.

BTW - the FingerLakes SPCA was so impressed with Jean's photography (as we all are) that they have asked Jean to please find some time in her busy schedule to help them with shelter dog/cat pictures!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Bath, NY - Finger Lakes SPCA - Angie - 7 yrs o*

Wonderful News for Angie!! Thank you Jean!!!


----------



## ded37

*ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

Jean wanted me to let everyone know that Ms. Angelina is out of the shelter and in her car! A bit nervous, but excited and sweet.









Jean is taking pics and will update as soon as she can!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*


----------



## kshort

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

Another holiday miracle! Many, many thanks to all involved, but especially to Jean, who never ever gave up on these sweetie!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

Another GSD with a big fan-club is safe!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*








Hooray! She WILL have a happy holiday!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

good pictures are so powerful and that close-up by the tree just hooked me into practically being obsessed with hoping for help for this girl. these dogs are all so incredibly special. many blessings to everyone who helped her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

You all kept everything going for this girl. She is very sweet. I found out she's even smarter than I thought-her foster better read some primate behavior books!









I am very glad I got that picture (her HS yearbook picture with the tree) though! I have to go back down to that shelter to take pictures of their cats over the holidays!









I will be back later to post pictures. Took a lot!

She liked when I passed cars on the interstate. She let the lady at the McDonald's drive thru reach in the car and pet her on the nose (yeah-I know-wouldn't happen with my dogs-but she's so cool). She high fived the receptionists at the vet office. She gave the vet kisses. You think she did pretty well or what! 

After the vet took her back to the kennel area, he came back to tell me she is also cow aggressive.







So her neighbor is a calf! He did say that once he showed her the cheeseburger, she stopped barking at the cow-pretty ironic, huh?







But that is good news-a high value reward stopped her from barking at the cow. 

He called a little bit ago to let me know her bloodwork was good and her hw test was negative, and said that she was settled in, had gotten used to her cow friend, ate her supper and was laying all comfy cozy on her bed.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

I think I'd bark if you put me next to a cow too! But the poor cow...a burger?










I can't wait to see pictures. I am so happy for this dog that she's finally out of the shelter and on her way to a better life. Thanks again for sticking by her Jean!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

What did you say? It's my turn to leave? Really? This is for real? 









I'm going to get that treat under the desk before I go though!









Just where is the dog that belongs to this scent?









Bye shelter-thank you for keeping me for so long!









Here we go! This thing is moving!









You think you are on the Autobahn or something?









Go speed racer go! Pass that car! 









(actually we were in the village where the shelter is-and stopped in traffic-but that's what she would have said on the interstate-I am pretty sure of it!)

OOof....maybe a little too fast.

















Hey, receptionist girl, aren't I cute? 









The receptionist carried Angie's new bed into the exam room for me. Angie nudged the girl's arm to ask for the bed. Yeah, scary smart. 

I am thinking this is going to be a good change-this is for me?









AND a cheeseburger?









NICE!









What's that-is there a DOG out there? 









Oh, this lady says to look at my poor teethies on the bottom-what is wrong with her. Did she tell you I stink? Because I think she thinks I stink, too. Actually, I am kind of ripe...









And then...HE came in...

Be still my heart. 

Is HE for me too?









Ummm...no, Angie. But I think he likes you too. 

Kinda fresh, ain't he? I mean, it's our first date...









Ah, what the heck!

















Every time he walked back in the exam room, she would run to him. 

She is just a great dog.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

At first I was like whaat? How did I miss this. I looked back page 2, I got it, the gal peeking from behind the tree in your cute picture thread!!









You have her NOW? 

That is wonderful. What a lucky dog!! I need to read the whole thread. Love thses last pictures and the captions!!









What a beautiful gal!! Kramer will love her, right?


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

I LOVE THE PICS AND the captions!!! As always, no matter what I am feeling- Jean your pics and sayings bring a smile to my face!!! She is a beautiful girl!! I can see why she is smitten with the vet guy!


----------



## kelso

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

What wonderful pictures! She sure does look like a doll!
Yeah for Angie! And for Jean for helping this girlie out









Hope she finds the great home she deserves so much


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

Ruth, Angie ain't no vegan either! 

She isn't going to be staying with me because I have so many dogs and I think it would be crazy difficult to make sure she and they were safe from each other. She's a great girl, but at this time we don't know exactly what she's like with other dogs. Oh-and she's not good with cats-and I have those too! She's at the vet office though-so that's a step in the right direction. And I can go visit her. 

She was shameless with her vet! She gets a new one tomorrow-we'll see how she does with him. 

She is very deserving of a home. 

We are not sure about the spay tomorrow. This vet heard a heart murmur-he rated it at a 3/6. I've found they all have a little bit different ear for that, but I could tell when he had me hold her mouth shut so her panting didn't interfere with him listening to her heart...something wasn't right. Of course with a heart murmur you don't know why/what, etc. 

So the other vet will take a listen tomorrow and see what he thinks. This is the vet that was scheduled to do her surgery. If he's not comfortable, she'll stay there in boarding and go for an ultrasound on Tuesday. 

Wow, huh? Keeping positive thoughts for Angie girl.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

Heart murmurs are not uncommon. I had a friend whose dog had a very high rated murmur (a 5!) and he lived to be a ripe old age with no problems. My ex's sheltie, Petie had a #3 heart murmur and it did not cause him problems either. 

She is very cute and sounds like she has a ton of personality!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

It's the anesthesia thing that is a concern with the spay. I guess there are certain types that do better with certain types of gasses, or ones can't tolerate it at all. I was a little tired and surprised and was trying to think and listen at the same time-which wasn't very effective. 

It kind of sounds like if there is one reason for a heart murmur, we could get away with it, if there is another reason, not so much. Again I guess! I think they would like to know what the deal is, more so. I think that is what we were talking about. 

What was the cause of the murmur with the 5? 

She is adorable. Did I say she's only 61# but a good weight, it seems-hard to tell with that coat. And she looks smaller out of the shelter! 

She's monkey smart-she reminds me of Ava in a lot of ways. 

ETA-I realize not a lot that made sense. I got up at 4 am Wednesday to work so I'd get my hours in for the day and things completed before my meetings, before I went to get Angie. And now I am talking nonsense! Good night everyone! 

Angie's out of the shelter! Thank you!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

Kramer's vet heard it as a 4/6 murmur and called it significant. Too much risk to spay her and feel safe. 

She has an appointment for an ultrasound on Tuesday so that all the heart murmur questions will hopefully be answered. 

She will stay at my vet office for boarding (and get a bath) til then. 

I am going to visit in a litle bit and will update when I return.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Great pictures Jean...love the captions!

I hope the HM is nothing to worry about.

I am so happy for this girl!!









Ok everyone...raise your hand if you thought Jean was keeping her.
















</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*

Just got back from the vet office. Angie is doing great and making friends with all the staff. She greets each one who comes to her kennel and thanks them for visiting with kisses. They like her a lot and said she is crazy with the other dogs when they walk by to go potty. But they still like her! 

She's fine with the calf, even when he comes to the front of his kennel. I found out that calf is worth more than my car!









She has about twice the space she did at the shelter. Her bed is in there and she goes right to it when she wants to relax. She lays there with her fluffly little feet hanging off the edge, looking around. 

She hadn't finished her breakfast but ate it when we were standing there. Isn't that the way a queen acts! 

They took a Golden out for a quick bandage change and I pointed it out to Angie. She got a little wound but I actually got her to focus on me by saying look and she did great. It doesn't mean a ton but I saw it as a good thing. 

She seems more relaxed and is definitely doing well there. 

And her clotting is good-they did the buccal mucosal test on her-and she was even good for that. It's not the same as the test for von Willebrand's but gives you an idea, without doing that, if she is okay at clotting. http://www.petplace.com/dogs/von-willebrand-s-disease-vwd/page1.aspx and http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/courses_vm546/content_links/Clinical_Pathology/Lab_Tests/bleeding_time.htm I think this is something for us all to add to our little toolboxes of ideas-and will always ask for this for any GSD or mix prior to their first surgery now.









I am hoping they give her a bath soon! I know they will before the ultrasound-I brought Earth Bath stuff for her. And extra food! 

She's a great girly.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: ANGIE IS OUT OF THE SHELTER & ON HER WAY TO VET!*



> Quote:
> Ok everyone...raise your hand if you thought Jean was keeping her.










The rescue hasn't taken possession yet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Ok everyone...raise your hand if you thought Jean was keeping her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rescue hasn't taken possession yet.
Click to expand...

























I keep saying it's a good thing she's not good with cats! 

She's a lot of fun-I think she'd rather be someone's very special girly than part of a pack though. 

I am going to see if they'll let me take her out for a ride later today-I realized she's not a patient really, she's in boarding. I just don't want to keep bothering them all the time. I'll have to bring them more food!


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Be careful Jean,the snow has started here already!</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*










I took Kramer to the groomer for a good brushing this morning and the roads were bad. But I still wanted to get Angie out to play and having lived in Erie, Pa for 11 years, am okay in the snow. Well, right up until about 200 feet from the vet office-I went in the ditch! How embarassing! But I got a pity bottle of Cholodin from Kramer's vet for him-so that was worth it-I may go in the other side of the entrance ditch tomorrow-maybe get some Interceptor or something!







My car's okay so that is why it wasn't a big deal, and I wasn't going fast enough to hurt myself that's for sure. 

When I got there, I saw the gate to the big outdoor fenced area wasn't even closed! ARGH! Of course it was stuck open so Nina's tech and I took her out on a Flexi and Angie played ball, buried her ball, dug her ball out until we all got sick of being outside, and were offered the option of playing in the big treatment room. (while I waited-number 5 on the list-for the tow truck)

She had a blast and got a lot of attention-she's really having a good time there. AND she walked through the cat room, off lead, totally calm-no barking, lunging, biting at the cages like at the shelter. Just la-di-da-di-da-dee! That was worth the drive. 

They also let her run up and down the dog kennel run and at first she was great, but when we got closer to her, THEN she ran up and barked in the other dogs' faces. But not the cows! She's got two cow friends now! 

She is much more relaxed and happy and as everyone is seeing how social she is, they are giving her more and more attention, which she soaks up like a sponge. 

Speaking of sponges, her bath is scheduled for Monday with her own special shampoo and conditioner.







I am sure she will like the pampering. I know it will continue on after she leaves me. 

Took this with my phone:


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

<span style="color: #3333FF">I am glad you are ok! 

Too funny about going in the ditch for free meds!







You might be onto something!

Angie barking when you got closer to her...sounds like she is showing off. Zephyr does funny stuff like that. She likes to show off for mommy.







</span>


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

LMAO about the free-meds-ditch....
Once upon a time we used to joke about what Jean would do for vet discounts, LOL LOL LOL...
Now it's at a whole new level...


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

Ohhhhhh, Angie is out of the shelter and I see SO many good things happening here for her now.

Jean, I'm catching up from work, and found myself belly laughing with the photos and captions. Especially the 'date' with the vet pictures, waaay too comical. And then the burger/cow comments got me good too, lol.

She is truly spectacular. I hope she will end up with someone that can update through the forum for the rest of her life. I'd love to follow her.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

me too!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

What a great story, and Jean the pics of her are great! But ya know.. with time.. I bet she'd be good with cats......... hmmm...


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

Wow, what an adventure! I am happy you are OK!
I wonder whether she feels that she has to defend you from other dogs (cats and cows she does not percieve as a threat).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

Thanks you guys for caring about her. Yeah, I'll do anything







for vet discounts! 

Angie is a total character! Yesterday I took Mariele with me, and a hot Arby's roast beef. Which would she want to eat more?







We went back to the kennel area, Angie started with her bork, bork, bork bark. The little doxie across the way was barking back at her-she couldn't even hear him, nor did she seem to acknowledge him as exisiting. Mariele said holy crap, I want to go now. But she did good-turned her back to Angie, so did I. 

Then I took out the Arby's and let her smell it through the kennel. She was quiet. Good quiet. Took it away, bork, bork, bork, took a piece of Arby's and let her lick it through the kennel. Good quiet. Did this for a little bit-she goes back to the borking when the Arby's is removed, but the Arby's stops her from borking at a dog-which I wasn't sure if ANYTHING would shut her up!







Plus she's in a kennel-which is very frustrating. Eventually we ended Mariele getting firsts, which also seemed to calm Angie, and Angie getting rewarded for quiet, and Angie being more quiet than borky (she has an accent) so to me a huge success because I am a baby steps person. Until we turned to leave, and she tried to control us by borking again-come back! There has to be more Arby's! 

So viva la Arby's once again! She had her bath so I didn't take her out as she was still damp. 

Hopefully she won't smell like cow poops when we go to get her ultrasound today-her two cows are still there. Or maybe they are different ones-it's hard to tell. One had a heat lamp-I am fascinated by these "high end" cows! It's sounds like a See and Say in that kennel area.


----------



## ded37

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

OMG! I just had the immense pleasure of meeting Ms. Angelina with Jean!! I will let Jean update on the ultrasound results - all in all very good.

Angie is a BEAUTIFUL girl and extremely loving with humans!!! She is reactive when she sees some dogs, but can also ignore. I am not so sure that it is an agressive reaction, as much as pushy, perhaps frustrated....

She does "bork" like Jean explained and it can be incessant







but once Jean had her focusing on her, she calmed. She is clearly intelligent and she can focus. She can also sit with a verbal and hand signal, and she will down!!

She is very social and appropriate with people.

Jean will update the rest soon!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: ANGIE Updates, heart murmur, etc.*

"Bork bork bork"? You mean Jean, she's actually part Swedish Chef? (Muppet Show reference) Thank you so much Jean for advocating for her, being there with her, comforting both Angie AND the pampered baby bovines. I totally am hoping that she handles all her experiences really well, borking or non-borking! Sending good vibes to Angie as she associates Arby's oink-a-ramas with seeing other dogs! Betcha she settles down a lot once she isn't in a kennel environment and is able to relax a bit more. I bet she will make a wonderful friend!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

Darcy has it exactly right-it was great to see her and I was so happy she was there to hear the report, and to meet Angelina. Of course Angie was borking as Darcy was walking into the building! Angie walked past two dogs really well then borked at two dogs in the office while I was filling out forms. Once I focused on her, she focused on me. Angie's must be into the old quid pro quo! 

YES! Patti-I said that to Darcy today-she's the Swedish chef! She really is making great progress already, I think, and I found myself forgetting that I don't truly know her-because she is so easy as long as dogs and cats aren't around. Helping her is a group effort though for sure, and not entirely altruistic (then I guess not at all-it is or it isn't right!) on my part, because this is helping a senior on her way like Kay and others helped Nina, and it is a comfort to me this first holiday without her. 

So anyway! She was SO good during the ultrasound. She gave kisses to the tech who was "restraining" her, and allowed me to clamp her mouth shut to stop the panting with no problems. After it was over, she popped right up and was fine. 

She has mitral valve regurge. This kind of explains it: http://www.doctorslounge.com/cardiology/forums/backup/topic-2918.html minus the PCOS







and this can be just a function of aging or could be from an infection that went unnoticed since July, which is possible. 

We are kind of hoping for the age thing, and may be able to narrow it down further. It was all really interesting, especially since the report was good. Basically that valve is like a trapdoor and should be sealed tightly when it closes and hers isn't. But she's a candidate for a spay so she's staying at my vet office until her spay on December 29. Well, she'll stay after her spay-ha! We got VERY lucky-a boarder cancelled-so she got their slot. 

The radiologist said that Angie was definitely a smarty pants and that she'd need someone smarter than her to adopt her. Time to start checking out Mensa groups for some dog lovers! She makes me feel alternately, smarter than normal, and not as bright as normal depending on how well she listens!









I have to package up more meals for her tonight and take them in tomorrow, and take her out for a ride before they close. She was actually tired after her adventures today and it was good to see her stretched out in the back seat in a deep sleep, so comfy. I will be able to go see her every day they are open, and do more outings with her to keep her happy. Not as good as being in a home, but less stressful for her and certainly for my sensitive crew (imagine the diarrhea)!

At the gas station, before she would get into the car, she had to go greet a guy pumping his gas. Then waiting for our car to get loaded at the pet food store, she went up to a car waiting to move, to get petted by a stoner, who stuck his arm out the window. And there was a kind of different lady at the pet food store and she was totally fine with that. Like I said, I tend to forget that I don't know her that well, because she's SO good with people. 

Hopefully all that I've written has given your computer time to load these many pictures! 

Thanks for looking and thinking of Ang! 

Sitting borkless while we wait at the vet office:









Excuse me ma'am, before we review the results, may I ask-where are your baby cows?









I can be spayed?!?! YES! No more heats! 









I even did a down for the radiologist-she's a nice lady who kept saying how smart Shepherds are. Gotta like that!









At the food store...

Crap on a cracker! Did you see all this stuff-right by the door!









...7, 8, 9...I can't count all these bags of food!









Yeah, thanks for the ball, that's nice, but did you see all the food?









There is so much going on here in the big city. I'm just a country gal. 









People are so good-this man is going to give me bull...what?!? Do my baby cows know about this?









Well, no, I'll keep it anyway, thanks! (notice that she didn't care that they were playing tug with her pizzle stick)









The secret is to not think about what it is or how it's made!









Hehehehe! I am in the dog food shelves! This is crazy fun!









So if you teach me how to use that cash register thingy, can I work here? Is there a discount for employees?









Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...mine. 









I stopped at home to see if she wanted to potty since she hadn't all day. But she had other ideas. 

What a great day, great day! 









Then back to the vet office-where she pushed right through the swinging doors into the receptionists' area. 









I'm back!









Huggy, huggy, huggy, huggy...









Did you miss me?









And if you haven't got a little







for Angie yet...perhaps this will do it...

Thank you everyone.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

That last picture says it all. Merry Christmas Angelina!!!!


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

Oh my goodness this thread is so funny but I got choked up when I saw that final charming picture of Angelina rolling over in the snow. Thank you Jean for saving her and seeing what a special treasure she is. She is going to make someone a wonderful companion (someone that probably doesn't have any dogs or cats though) Maybe its just that she doesn't know she is a dog.


----------



## kelso

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

What great pictures, captions and updates! I loved the "country gal" one..well all of them really.
All so great to see and hear.
yeah for Angie!!! 

Those pictures were so great I have to double up on the wubs!
















Happy Holidays Angie (and Jean and the pack







) and wish you the best!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

What a great update for our very own Swedish Chef, Angie Bork Bork.









I love her already. Too bad she wouldn't be giving the love back to my 4 leggeds.









My favorite picture was where she had her head in the dog food shelves. 

Thanks Jean for taking her on all of these outings and for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

Jean, I love the pictures! I bet Angie LOVES all the one-on-one time, the rides, the PIZZLE STIX!!









Here is sending good vibes that a special someone without other critters really wants a nice, characterful, bork-enhanced, longcoat GSD/Swedish Chef!

Merry Christmas Angie-sweets!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

I don't think she does know she's a dog! She'd be such a good best friend for someone who wants their dog to be their best friend. 

Happy Holidays right back at you Steph, and Angie says Merry Christmas too! 

How sweet that Angie now even has a nickname! Sweetish ; Chef Angie Bork Bork! She does enjoy our rides and was so good on those adventures-from nothing to going to a real city-without blinking an eye. Didn't she look like she was having so much fun being in the dog food? Like a little kid-now I'm dog food! Thanks for looking at her and wishing her a wonderful forever home. 

I went back to see Angie today-and bring her more serving size bags of food! One of her baby cows didn't make it. I found out what is wrong with them-they are scouring. In case you are interested more than you'll ever want to know about it: http://www.cattletoday.com/archive/2001/March/Cattle_Today130.shtml And she has some new roomies with the holidays-a really off pit mix and the Doxies are staying-the one barks as much as she does but squeakier. Plus a couple of sick/surgery cases that she seems to ignore. I think Angie is trying to be good though-I am so proud of her because she does quiet for treats. But I buy healthier ones-I am guessing the equivalent of offering a person a carrot stick instead of a piece of fudge-so sometimes she's like I was quiet for that?!?!?! (meanwhile I eat fudge-hypocrite!)

I took her out for a ride-we were going to go to a cemetary, but the one close to the clinic was snowed in, then Kramer's was also blocked! What?!?!? So we drove around until we got to a field I take Ilsa to sometimes-isolated-and she rolled in the snow for a bit. So cute. At least she got a ride if not the run I wanted her to have. I think she laughed at me walking through the big drifts. 

Again, she was happy to go back in and see her friends at the vet clinic, and gave her vet some kisses. They all said she's doing well-I think she's pretty happy there for the most part-wait until she sees what a foster home is like!


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

Praying for sweet Angie to get that perfect loving home!

Jean - Kudos to you and everyone who has worked so diligently to help Angie...her intelligence and character shine though on the photos and I love the clever captions...








Through the tears this brings, thank you for being Angie's Angel

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

Thank you so much Lee. I felt so relieved when I found out Angie would be going to a wonderful rescue because I just couldn't get that picture of her in that kennel at the shelter out of my head. Like you said-group effort-and she is a great girl. 

I went to visit her today. I found out that she had a friend yesterday-one of the vet's sisters spent time with her during her shift-so she was not alone during Christmas. Actually the vet's sister was in love with her, she said, and spent the day hugging her. So Angie had a good Christmas. 

We did a little pre-clicker training and she was good at it. Of course! She wants to be the center of people's attention though-some people came in (we were in the lobby-in case a dog came in-we could work on focus) and she started whining for them to pet her. Of course I look at her like...what is wrong...because none of my dogs are like that-aloof or fearful-and I am thinking she's upset. She's so excited to greet them, and it is very sad when people don't respond to her as they should-happy voice and eager hands to pet and hug and faces to kiss! 

She's got her cows back-two more came in-one with that disease and another with something else. P-U! And she and the one Doxie, and one other boarder will do a barking triangle they said. The Doxie usually starts it, then the dog nearby starts in at him, then Angie tells them both SHUTUPSHUTUPISHOULDBETHEONLYONEWHOSEVOICEYOUHEARHERE! Or so they told me.









We got to go outside today too-in their fenced area, but the gate has a gap-it's one of those giant, junk yard type gates that meets in the middle and something has happened and there is a space. SO I stood near it and of course, smarty pants Angie has to go near it, and I used demon voice because she scared me, which scared her, but better her scared than out of the fence! I may not try that again! 

For the most part she was great-they have about 2 feet of just icy snow there-she was skating across like Bambi. But when she went near the gate, we went in. I am a low-risk kind of person. I can put something across it if we do again because she did have fun chasing ice, and did crazy dog for me a little. She's such a good girl. I'll go back tomorrow and maybe bring the camera again, depending on what we do. 

Monday is her spay.


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

I have not been keeping up on this thread with the holidays and all I have been busy....... Boy did I miss alot, this is just wonderful. A true holiday miracle, this is awesome. 

Jean you are just wonderful, and Angie is truely the luck girl for landing in your care.... I look forward to more pictures...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

such great news for this sweet-faced girl! i couldn't get that face out of my mind either, i'm so, so glad she's safe. yayyyyy angie!


----------



## M&J

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN-she was skating across like Bambi.........


The picture you paint with your descriptions are priceless. The junkyard gate, Bambi on ice........

Throw a baby gate in your car, stick it against the hole in the fence, and get some pictures for us of her having a ball!


----------



## Meima

*Re: Angie Murmur Update, MANY pics.*

Thank you for saving this girl to everyone who has been involved. She's gorgeous, and Lord knows if I didn't have my Dieter, I would have raised my hand to take her


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Did someone say more pictures? I posted them in the pictures section for everyone to see: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=914298#Post914298
Thanks for keeping up with this girl! 

We were going to go to the Tractor Supply Store today-I know-she's got to get used to those before she gets to MD/DC







but it was so pretty out, and the parking lot so nice and quiet, that we just stayed there and played a while. 

Then we went to the credit union ATM, which is apparently built for trucks, and screwed up my PIN/account because we couldn't (notice how I include Angie in this like she should have been telling me which buttons to push) figure out which button was for what-I couldn't see the screen from way down below in my little car. She was very good though while I was doing that forever. 

After that, a quick trip to McDonald's, then we went to an automatic car wash, which she didn't LOVE but didn't hate or go ballistic in like Kramer used to. And she threw up the treats she ate while playing in the parking lot. I forget that she can't eat right before riding. 

Then back to her "home" at the vet office, where she loved up a client waiting for his dog. He was like, this dog is great! And all her receptionist friends greeted her too. She did pretty well going past the other kennels-much better than she did at the shelter (wider too) and right into her bed, where I gave her half her burger for a job well done. And her new baby cow was still there, so he's hanging in there.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Does anyone know how to make a video out of these gorgeous photos for her web-page? What software to use?


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

She really is a little social butterfly isn't she. Am surprised no one @ the vet office has scooped her up and taken her home. She sounds like she might be great @ pet therapy too. 

Saying a prayer that Angie's spay goes all well tomorrow. Am sure her dear fairy godmother Jean will be watching over her too and give us all updates tomorrow.

p.s. RebelGSD-I have never used it but have heard of this software Photo Story 3 which is free from Microsoft
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/photostory/default.mspx


----------



## Elmo's Mom

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThen we went to the credit union ATM, which is apparently built for trucks, and screwed up my PIN/account because we couldn't (notice how I include Angie in this like she should have been telling me which buttons to push) figure out which button was for what-I couldn't see the screen from way down below in my little car. She was very good though while I was doing that forever.


Jean, I love reading about these adventures with you and Angie. I wonder how much stuff she sees as done by the both of you.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Angie has her very own video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoZMpJ4SZNI


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

wonderful! but how do you add audio, videos with a good song are so powerful...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

I am trying to get my computer to do the video! I can't wait to see it-thanks Rebel!!!

She is a social butterfly-affection I bet will be a big part of her training. She's so sweet. And I bet she does see herself as helping-but I could also imagine her second guessing and back seat driving. "Shoulda just parked and walked up to the drive thru, silly lady..."

Bruno and I took the anesthesia cookies and the reminder list (asking for specific things-lol-the cookies are to take the attention off how annoying I can be) to the vet office this morning. Talked to the vet and tech doing the surgery-they will be using their "old and cautious" anesthesia. Angie will be the last surgery of the am. I can call to check on her after 3:00. I will update then!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

I love how Angie's outings involve burgers and then a return to her baby cow friends.







I think Angie just has such a great time, and loves being the star of the reception area! Jean, how great that you get to cheauffeur(spelling?) The Sweetish Chef for some adventures. You really have a kind heart to help make her such a well-rounded dog by giving her these experiences!! Such a stunning girl, too-- such a DOLL she is!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

I figure she's going to be a little fish in a big pond so every little bit will help! I do feel a little guilty when I see her baby cows, as she smacks her lips and eats her burger.









Great news-Angie's surgery is done, she is still groggy (she didn't go in until noon) but is up and about and doing well. I will go visit tomorrow so that she can really rest today. I still worry, but am glad that's over for the sweet little lady.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

yea for angie!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Angie has done great since her spay. I went back to visit her yesterday when I was there with Kramer all day and she looks terrific. Certainly not like an older dog who had surgery. She was so waggy and sweet. I swear she looked at me like she could sense I was upset. If she didn't she still has such a wonderful way about her that makes you smile. For one receptionist she did a sit and two high fives without being asked, refused the treat and only wanted the affection and attention. 

And imagine this-she was the quietest dog there!!!







they loooove her there.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Thats such great news!! Heres hoping the new year finds Angie in her new home. She is really going to bring a lot of love and joy into some family's life. 

Jean how was she with Kramer? She's so intelligent...do you think once she accepts another dog as part of her pack she will fall into line? Or maybe she will just be best suited as the only animal companion in the family? She certainly deserves lots of one on one attention and it sounds like she will give lots back!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

After hugs and kisses from her vet office friends, Angie and I hit the road. She is on her way to MD and will soak up the love and warmth of a foster home. 

Thanks to Susan who drove her from Corning into PA Kramer and I can take a nap now. So happy for Angie thanks to her rescue!


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Jean, thanks for all you've done for Angie!! 

I'm glad she got another chance for a great life.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

goodspeed angie and bless your heart...travel safe to your new foster home!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Any updates on how Angie is doing?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Angie is settling in beautifully into her foster home. She is quite a character. The favorite pasttime is to roll on her back with her ball in her mouth and have her tummy rubbed. She moans when her tummy is rubbed or ear scratched. She announces walks and yard adventures with big borks. She had a borking match with a dog on the invisble fence and won. It is called invisible fence fighting. Her nickname is Miss Borka. She is a beautiful girl with an upscale hairdo. She has unique blonde highlights on the dark saddle.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*










She is SUCH a lucky girl. 

I love that she is still borking and that her borking is appreciated. She just has a lot to stay - a big spirit that can't be quietly contained. 

She does have beautiful fur. I am sure she's even prettier now with less stress and more love.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

How is Angie aka Miss Borka doing? Did she find her forever home yet?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

i was thinking about miss sweet-face angie today too, and wondering how she's doing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Got a note from Rebel-she won't be online for a while but wanted people to know that Angie's foster mom found a lump on Angie's neck this week. A biopsy is being sent out and the hopes are it is not lymphoma. Figured they all need your thoughts and prayers! Angie has come so far!


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Sending sweet Angie and her foster Mom lots of prayers that test results come back negative. Her pretty little face will be in my thoughts.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

oh no, sweet-face angie. please let us know how it turns out. we will be thinking good thoughts for miss angie, were wondering how she was doing.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

We were devastated to learn the bad news this Saturday morning. The vet appointment was because of the diarrhea that the foster mom had a hard time getting under control, the lumps on the neck were found later.

Angie is very happy in her foster home and doing beautifully. With time she adjusted to the resident dogs (she had to wear a muzzle initially) but now they are good friends. Her foster brother Ben accompanied her at the vet's on Saturday for moral support. 

Angie is wonderful and a permanent source of entertainment for her foster mom. She adores her cuz ball and can play with it and entertain herself forvever with the cuz. Angie is the perfect girl in the house as well and has not had accidents in spite of the diarrhea. She has come a long way since she left the shelter and we had high hopes for her. She is still playing and acting happy even though she lost quite a bit of weight.

She had an adoptive home waiting for her, her dad fell in love with her by watching her movie. He was getting ready for her for two months (he had some health issues himself and had to delay the adoption). He cried when he heard the news on Saturday. he said it was so unfair. He will need some time to recover before looking at other dogs. 

Angie is such a special girl who has touched so many of us - many people who never even met her in person. I had the honor of fostering her for a month and she stole my heart. 

Please say a prayer for Angie and her foster mom who loves her so much.

We don't have many now photos from her new home, but will be posting some soon.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: Angie Saturday, link to MANY pics.*

Wow, not sure which news I'm more stunned about, the lump or that she is doing so well with the resident dog! A good example of how dogs can do so much better away from the shelter environment sometimes, especially in the right hands.

Angie really stands out, even though it's been awhile since her initial posts. As soon as I got the email I knew right away which dog it was. I'll be holding my breath for good news, but no matter what the outcome, I'm so glad to hear she's had some great quality of life so far.

If there are any photos hanging around, would love to see her updated shots. She's an exceptionally beautiful girl, with those tusks of hair.


----------



## RebelGSD

*A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

The dreaded diagnosis has arrived: the biopsy confirmed that Angelina has lymphoma. Since she has a large mass in the abdomen and diarrhea, it looks like it is the GI form that has poor prognosis even with the chemo. The chemo would require her to move into a different foster home with multiple other dogs and the move would stress her out a great deal as she is quite dog reactive. She is currently on antibiotics and prednisone and we are looking into other meds for cancer management.

I fostered Angelina for a while until she could move into a foster home with one other dog only and she made friends with him after a while. Ben (her doggie brother) even accompanied her to the vet last Saturday to give her moral support. She is very happy there and her foster mom adores her. Angelina has come so far and this is so unfair. Even though she does not live with me right now, she is my baby, she stole my heart while she was in my home. I cannot believe that a short month after losing BoBo, I have to deal with another cancer diagnosis. Angelina is still her happy self and loves her cuz and outsmarting her mom and "brother" Ben.

Prayers worked for BoBo, please send a prayer to us, Angelina, her foster mom and me (I am supporting the foster mom so that Angie does not have to move as this will be her forever home) - we really need them right now. Angelina was supposed to go into a forever home in NJ this week and her future dad cried when I told him about the cancer. He was getting ready for Angie girl for the past two months.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I am so sorry. 

I was at the vet office this morning and talked to them about it. They are all very sorry for Angie and all her many friends. 

I am so thankful you were able to take her into your program. 

It is certainly not the way we wanted things to turn out, but I am sure for Angelina, it is a much, much better life than she has ever had, and each day has been a wonder to her, to be loved and to love.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Sweet, sweet Angelina. Such a lucky girl to be so surrounded by love. Rebel, I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers are on the way for Angelina's condition.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

We are devastated. 

However, I have to say that Angelina has had 6+ very happy months since she came to us from the shelter. She is still chasing her cuz (that she is obsessed with) and is not acting sick. I was wondering whether your vet saw any signs of it at the time they examined her and did the spay - sometimes we see something in hindsight. 

Jean, can you please move this thread to the rescue stories section (an change the title of her thread in the health section if possible - I was not successful).


----------



## kshort

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Sending lots of prayers to you all and healing energy to Angelina. Rebel, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this yet again, especially since it's so close to when you lost BoBo. It just isn't fair. But I do know that probably for the first time in her life, Angelina is adored and loved. It's wonderful she has a brother to hang out with. And to know she's found her forever home, for however long that is, warms my heart. This beautiful girl has sure captured the hearts of everyone on this forum. Let's hope for a miracle...


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*



> Originally Posted By: KShortSending lots of prayers to you all and healing energy to Angelina. ... This beautiful girl has sure captured the hearts of everyone on this forum. Let's hope for a miracle...


This says it all.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

We've got 2 posts going. This one is where are they now. The other is in health, so maybe we should post on one or the other?

As it's a health thing, I suggest:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1143088#Post1143088


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I will ask them. Rosa goes in for her spay on Tuesday, I will add that question to my list. I know there was nothing at exam, and she had at least 2 thorough exams while there. 

She also had that ultrasound done...just the heart...I don't think they went to the abdomen area at all. 

I know with Nina-she had bloodwork and exams-within one month of her getting sick-her lymphoma had no lumps. 

I love her. She's just so full of it.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thank you, Jean. How did you manage Nina and how long (the dreaded question) did she have after diagnosis? What should we watch out for?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Not sure what to do about the two posts. This one is for Angie's many rescue friends and the other one for health support in the health section. I certainly don't want this one with her beautiful story and pictures locked. I am not sure how often the health experts visit this section.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Are they considering beginning Chemo for Angelina?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I posted on the previous page, with the type of lymphoma she has, chemo would buy her less than 3 months and she would have to move out of her foster home into an environment with a lot of dogs (she is not really good with other dogs).


----------



## kathyb

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I am so sorry to hear this both of you have had your share of sadness. If she would be so unhappy in her new foster I do not think it would be worth moving her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThank you, Jean. How did you manage Nina and how long (the dreaded question) did she have after diagnosis? What should we watch out for?


Nina's was diffuse-no lumps-so I am not sure how long she had it before her diagnosis. She had some diarrhea, but went on Tylan and was fine-that was a week or two before I took her in as an emergency appointment. But I had sensed something was wrong for about 4 weeks-just thinking it was her skin infection coming back and watching out for that. You know how with a dog with an ongoing problem you get tuned into it and can be aware of the signs before they are outward. 

I am going to tell this, but it's not pretty in terms of time. But it will give you an idea of the end stage part, which is what we caught. On a Monday, she couldn't get up out of her bed. I had to help her up, and then she went out to potty and ate, while I called the vet. He was going to do exploratory surgery on Tuesday, but when I took her in that morning he decided not to and we all decided she should go to Cornell. I took her there Tuesday at noon, and she stayed until Saturday while they did a bajillion tests-Friday late they figured out what it was, and offered me the chemo or the pred. I went with the pred as to do the chemo would have required more testing and they could not promise remission. I picked her up Saturday and she passed on Wednesday. It was shocking. 

The rear leg weakness and eventual inability even to support herself with her front legs (Wednesday) was the real sign that it had worked itself through her system. She also stopped eating on Monday. Just couldn't do it-but we wanted to give her time to try-I had talked to my vet and Cornell about it. Even Cornell thought she was going to have at least 3-4 weeks with me, up to 3 months. But it was so advanced and shockingly fast. I think Angie sounds more like she does have the time they are estimating. I am hoping so. If the pred works, it will buy her time-from what I remember almost as much as they said the chemo would have. 

I did do Reiki with Nina-well, I had the Reiki lady do it-and it seemed to help a great deal, not in extending her time but in making her more comfortable. 

Sorry to write so much. It's hard to think of Angie sick because she is so full of it-I know you both will be spoiling her with goodies. She did enjoy Arby's and cheeseburgers.


----------



## Woodreb

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Prayers and good thoughts going out to Angie from our household.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

How is beautiful Angie doing?


----------



## TANDB

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Darn it, I love this dog and I've never even met her.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thank you for the prayers, positive thoughts and inquiries. Angelina is currently on prednisone and antibioutics and she is feeling well.
She is still has her usual energy level with her cuz and she does not know that she is ill. The visible change is the weight loss and some skin issues.

The foster mom is spoiling her (I think they stopped the NILIF ) and Angelina is allowed to whatever she pleases. She was a princess until before, now she is the queen. I am hoping to get some pictures, the mom is not into photography.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

More good thoughts and positive vibes going out for the loveable, beautiful, sweet Miss Angelina. Wishing only good things for her today. May today be a "good day" for her.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Some new pictures of Angie to show off all the progress she made in her foster home.

Believe it or not, this is Angie (Miss Borka) relaxing next to her brother Ben. Angie was initially not good with other dogs, and it took some work and patience to get this far.


----------



## ded37

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

There she is!! Miss Borka, beautiful Angelina, we love you.

Thank you again STL for being willing to help Angelina when BDBH didn't have the "right" answer for her. STL and her foster family have obviously done well by her and love her dearly!!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thank you, Darcy. I have a gorgeous Angie photo with her two resident brothers on paper. It is a professional one and I will scan and post it. Angie certainly picked a great forever mom for herself.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Progress doesn't even begin to describe it! It amazes me to see this. Darcy met Angie, and I saw her a number of times with dogs and cats (and her calf buddies) and she was really rough around the edges to put it nicely. She likes Ben! And what's not to like, a sweet face he has. 

Oh Angie. Bitter, bittersweet. Crying and smiling at the same time.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

i fell in love with this girl's face the first time i saw that wonderful picture of her next to the tree. i am so sad to hear of her health issues. i am so glad that she has found her "family", to care for her throughout this...and help her if need be, when the time comes. 

angelina, you beautiful, beautiful girl...bless your heart.

to angie's "family", i am so very sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Today's update from Angie's mom

"Things are well. I haven't noticed any changes as of yet, with the exception of her bowels. They are still soft, but they have enough form to pick up. They had a bath today. She did very well as usual. I'll work on their ears and toes tonight. Believe it or not, I've misplaced their toothpaste. I'm going to give myself some time to find it before I buy more. Miss Angie is taking her pills well. We had a day at the park. It was pretty boring to me because I had to keep them on the leash. I miss the days at my other neighborhood when I had a few fields to take the dogs to and let them run free. I think she has become possessive of me. I have a neighbor across the street that I talk to for lengthy periods. The gate to the back yard is right across from it. One day while talking with him, Miss Angie could see and hear me. She then started pawing the gate so hard we could hear it. I cut the conversation short and went home. She hasn't done it since. She has started this game where she comes to me with her ball while I'm watching t.v. She teases me, but sometimes I'm able to get it and throw it for her. Of course Ben will get up and come over so that she can not play with me. They are so much like kids. I don't know if I told you this, but she shares her ball with Ben. I let her take her ball out back with them and watched them from the window. I left the window and when I went out to check on them, Ben had the ball in his mouth. Miss Angie didn't do a thing except wait for him to put it down and then she grabbed it. I do continue to put everything away when they are alone. I try not to think about what's to come, but am bracing myself. I will truly miss her. 

PS
I think she's getting tired of the hugs, but I told her to grin and bear it."


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

May Miss Borka grin and bear even more hugs.. (((HUGS))) to sweet Angie, and her brave and loving Mom! Wishing many, many good days for Angie as she enjoys her time with Ben, her toys, her time at the park, walks, and lots of love. She sure deserves it. Special girl, this Miss Angie Borka. We love you and continue to keep you strongly in our hearts and prayers! Wishing for many good days for you, sweet girl.

Rebel, thank you so much for the Angie update!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I just read this... I am so very sorry to hear about Angie!! She is a beautiful girl, and looks like she has come so far laying next to her "brother". My thoughts and prayers are with Angie and her foster mom, and everyone else who helped to save this precious girl.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I had a feeling Angie would adjust to a brother based on how Jean had described her – she just seemed so smart and clever she would eventually figure out it wasn’t so bad. And she sure does look comfy and relaxed napping next to her brother Ben.

Rebel can you pls let her foster Mom know that she, Angelina and Ben are in Angie’s fan club’s continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Angie's foster mom sounds wonderful and is obviously doing a tremendous job with her. May she have many more happy days with her foster family.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

We are all so lucky to have foster mom's like Angie's, it does not just mean alot to the dog but everyone who loves her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thinking of adorable Miss Borka this morning and hoping she and her family are doing well.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I received an update and some new photos of Angelina.
She is doing very well and is not slowing down as far as her mom can see (she is promoted to mom as opposed to the foster mom sttus). She think that the lymph nodes on her neck shrunk somewhat. She has loose stools on and off and they are dealing with that. Angie is very happy in her princess role.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

excellent news for the moment anyway!!! angelina, ms. borka-borka, you are such a pretty girl!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Rebel, thanks for the update on Princess Borka! That she is feeling well and doing well heartens me. Such a sweet, dear girl. I love that her foster Mom is now upgraded to Mom status. She is doing a fantastic job caring for such a beloved Swedish Chef-ette girl. 

More prayers winging their way out to pretty Angelina Borkelina. We LOVE her!! Prayers for continued good days!


----------



## TANDB

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Hoping Angelina is still doing well!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

thinking about miss angelina and wondering how she's doing...


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I just got an update, Angie is hanging in there. She's had several accidents in the house, so she stays with Ben in rooms that are easy to clean while their mom is at work. Her energy hasn't diminished any. I guess that's a good thing. Yesterday was the first day she didn't eat as much as she usually does. I also received some nice new pictures of Miss Borka and I will post them soon.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Awww, Angie. Are they #2 accidents? One thing that Kramer took was Tylan, low dose, all the time so that his accidents were formed-it seemed to improve quality of life with his butt feathers not having to be washed. But that GI stuff does a number on them, so I am not sure if it would even work. 

Is there an Arby's nearby? Could I paypal you for her mom to take her there? 

Oh, Angie.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Yes, it is #2. The mom does not have paypal - I will e-mail you her address. She is several hours from me, unfortunately.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thank you. I will either get her an Arby's gift card if they have them, or McDonald's bucks or whatever they call them. Someone sent me one of those when Kramer was dx and it really made for a lot of fun for him-going in the car and getting a huge box of McNuggets and burgers-I think that's why he stuck around as long as he could!

That dog just got to me from the minute I met her. The first thing I did was grab her mouth and look at her teeth, and she looked at me like, aren't you an odd one! But any attention is good attention so if there's anything else, go ahead. And I gave her a treat and she gave me a pawshake and I had one of those, this dog is a people thoughts...one of those best friend types who is just with you, no matter what. 

I am so glad she has someone who is with her, no matter what. 

Thanks Rebel and Angie's mom.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thinking of sweet Miss Angie and sending her healing prayers and thoughts


----------



## ded37

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*



> Originally Posted By: KaterThinking of sweet Miss Angie and sending her healing prayers and thoughts


Ditto!!

Many hugs to Angie!!


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*








to Angie


----------



## katieliz

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

how is beautiful miss angelina doing? hoping for all good and easy times for her.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Been thinking about Angelina.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Angelina is not doing well tonight, she will not pick up her cuz, which NEVER happens (she would have the cuz in her mouth even when she was pooping).
Her mom is taking her to the vet today and she was crying on the phone.

Please say a prayer for our Angie and her mom.
.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

She's taking her tonight? Or tomorrow? I have gone to/called all local Arby's and none do gift cards,







so I am sending her a McDonald's one tomorrow. I am hoping she's just feeling blah. I really am. Her poor mom-so brave to say yes to Angie after losing a dog. And poor you with all the losses. And poor Angie-but a girl who had a chance because of you all and got to really really enjoy her months as a loved pet. 

Oh Angie.


----------



## kshort

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Hoping she's just having an off day and tomorrow will be better. Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers to you all...


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I don't think she will be better, Angie does not want to get up and she has the look. Her walk is wobbly. She is not in pain though, so her mom will take her in tomorrow morning. We don't feel it is fair to Angie to keep her with us any longer, as much as we would want to. She told her mom that she is ready.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Oh no. Beautiful Angelina. I am so sorry. 
I will still pray for a rally, even though I understand the prayer may not be answered in the way I want.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thank you. Angie and her mom need our prayers right now.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

bless your heart dear girl. and wishing strength and comfort to angie's "mom". thank you for helping her. goodspeed girl, travel safe.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I'm so sorry to hear that Angelina (our little Angel) has taken a turn for the worse. I hope that everyone involved is comforted by knowing she finally felt loved. Thats all these dogs ever want and she finally found it. 
I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Extra strong prayers going out today to Angelina and her Mom. Such a loved girl, having found such a warm and caring heart to nurture her. Angelina has been so blessed-- and so has her Mom. Many, many prayers today for dear Angie and her Mom, wishing them both well during such a difficult time for both. My heart goes out to Angelina's loving Mom.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Angelina is at the vet's right now with her mom. She was able to walk this morning but she has lost over 20lbs. 
I asked her mom to tell her how much we all love her and to give her hugs and kisses from all of us.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Many many prayers being said!


----------



## kshort

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*



> Quote: She told her mom that she is ready.


Sending prayers and hugs to her mom. Many thanks to her for everything she's done to give Angelina the life she so deserved. I'm so sorry Rebel...


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

With hopes for peace for all of you.

MJ


----------



## ded37

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Angelina, in your short time of being safe, you were much loved! Rest in peace beautiful, spunky girl. You really did touch many people's hearts.

Thinking of you today and your foster mom and STL.


----------



## ded37

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I love this photo of Angelina with her K9 pals Ben and Shaka (the black do on the left, died of cancer 4 months ago). It is from the early times (January) when Angie still had to wear a muzzle around other dogs for safety. She graduated to be off muzzle several months ago and her pal Ben and her mom slept on the floor with her tonight.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Her mom must be amazing to get her to that point. Angie was so full of it. 

I am sure Ben is going to be so sad without her. 

Thank you again for taking her. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I cannot believe that I am asking, again, that a thread be moved into the Loving Memory section. There is a new, beautiful angel waiting for us at the Bridge. I hope that her friends BoBo, Mickey and Shaka are there to welcome her.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I am so very very sorry...please convey my condolences to her loving mom as well. 

It is comforting to know how very loved and happy she was in her final home. Thank you so much for giving her that.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I am so very very sorry. I ran right here this morning hoping for better news.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

So, sorry to hear this. I am comforted by the fact that she knew love.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Thank you friends, I will copy all the messages and send them to Angelina's mom.

I am posting again the link to Angie's video with all the beautiful photos taken by her friend Jean.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoZMpJ4SZNI


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I am so sorry to hear about Angie. She was such a character and I'm thankful she had a loving home, if just for a short time.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I never posted on sweet Angie's thread but this is such a bitter sweet story it has made me cry. 

At least she was loved and cared for and had a terrific time her final 6 months. 

Her potential adopter dsaid it best, this is so unfair. 















Sweet Angie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I hope Angie's mom is doing okay. I think she's a pretty amazing person to have come so far with Angelina and to stick by her. Angie knew what she was doing making friends with Ben, I think. 

Such sadness thinking of her passing so young but joy in knowing she was loved so well. 

I made this for Angie's mom and Rebel-sorry I didn't put in any current pictures of Angie in her home-and Rebel asked if I would post it. 










Her Journey's Just Begun

Don't think of her as gone away-
her journey has just begun
life holds many facets
the Earth is only one

Just think of her as resting
from the sorrows and the tears
in a place of warmth and comfort
where there are no days and years

Think how she must be wishing
that we could know today
how nothing but our sadness
can really pass away

And think of her as living
In the hearts of those she touched
For nothing loved is ever lost-
And she was loved so much.

- Ellen Brenneman


----------



## katieliz

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

energy cannot be created or destroyed, only transformed. angelina's energy is still here, if only in thought-form. the beautiful girl with the sweet face. lovely collage jean, there is something about that middle picture that just grabs my heart.

many blessings to all.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Angelina touched so many hearts on this forum with her smarts, spunk, and pretty expressive face. It’s hard to believe it was a year ago she was posted on this thread looking for a home. I am glad she was finally able to find her wonderful forever family and to be loved and appreciated even though it was for too short of a time. 

RIP Angel Angelina you will not be forgotten.


----------



## rockhead

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

I just read all 14 pages of this wonderful story of a dog and all the people who loved her; even those who never met her. 

How is it that so many of them are taken from us so soon?

R.I.P. Angelina, dollface.


----------



## Tina & Dave

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

RIP beautiful girl... maybe you can run free with my boy, Ben.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*





































She was so beautiful and playful and happy until the last day. She would carry her cuz ball everywhere, it would be in her mouth even when she was pottying. It is hard to believe that such a beautiful dog, full of life and energy was taken from us so soon and so quickly. Angelina had everything going for her, after a hard start in life. 

I hope my Mickey and BoBo were waiting for you with cuz balls, Angie girl. We miss you and you will never be forgotten.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

She was such a beautiful girl. Just looking at those pictures I can tell she knew she was loved.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful soul. May she be racing about with Bobo and Mickey, having a Cuz-fest. Angie, such a loved girl you were. Run free, sweet angel Angie.


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: A prayer for Angelina - advanced lymphoma*











RIP Angie. 

That has to be the most gorgeous tail I've ever seen. Beautiful girl, head to tail. I'm so glad the rest of her life could be lived in peace, thanks to so many caring volunteers.

And Jean, that poster is phenomenal!


----------



## RebelGSD

Christmas brings back the memories of my beloved furkids that left us too soon. Angie was rescued around Christmas, did not quite make it to the foster home to meet Santa, three years ago.

Run free beautiful girl, with all the other friends, until we see you again one day.


----------



## RebelGSD

Remembering Angelina and Kramer and others that touched so many...
It has been 4 years and I can still see her, and remember our time together...
Run free with my BoBo and the other angels beautiful, one day we will all be together again...


----------

